
Ask HN: Coding Projects for high school grad with Java knowledge? - pratchett
A friend of mine asked me for some advice regarding her son, who recently graduated high school and will be going to a good university seeking to major in Computer Science. Her son has completed an AP Comp Sci course that focuses on Java programming. Unfortunately, the summer job that he had lined up fell through at the last minute. I figured that maybe he could use the time to get some skills that will help him look for an internship after the first year. I have provided him resources to learn git and unix. I am looking for ideas&#x2F;resources for small coding projects that he can work on this summer, maybe even any open-source projects that are feasible for someone with some Java knowledge.<p>Any ideas will be welcome!
======
itronitron
I recommend they check out Apache Lucene as many of its core contributors have
mentored college students during summer of code projects and the community is
fairly stable and professional (last I checked.)

[https://lucene.apache.org/core/discussion.html](https://lucene.apache.org/core/discussion.html)

------
tapiok
My project has a need for a JOSM[1] plugin that - from the
architecture/business logic point of view - should not be too difficult
create. It should track the time the (human) editor spent working in the app.

In the simplest form, the timer would start upon launching JOSM and stop when
the edits are saved to the OSM database. The recorded time should be sent
using API to a remote "accounting" server.

The goal is time accounting and rewarding the JOSM users with a new type of
"community currency"[2] for their contributions.

If interested, please use the contact info in [2].

[1] [https://josm.openstreetmap.de/](https://josm.openstreetmap.de/) [2]
[https://merit.world/](https://merit.world/)

